# CNNSI: Should the Sixers trade Iverson?



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Jack McCallum says yes, Marty Burns says no ...


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

RoyWilliams says no.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Locke says only if they can get McGrady in return.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

NO nononononono


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

No, I don't want to see Allen leaving this team, I want to see him win a championship here and retire here.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

Whatever they do, they shouldn't fence sit.

They should either trade Iverson for a package of expiring salaries, young talent, and picks. Or they should trade Glen Robinson's expiring contract (next year) for some overpriced talent that a team wants to dump.

If they don't do either, to me, they care more about Iverson as a moneymaker than they do about winning basketball games.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

No . Iverson sixers for rest of hes life .


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

No.


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes. I might not be a sixers fan, but hell, AI needs a new start. Plus you could get a lot back for him. Face it people its time to rebuild. Are you going to win a championship in 2-5 years?? Not unless you get another star in the draft. TIme ro rebuild, after the draft depending on who you get you should definatly trade AI. I say to the Suns for Joe Johnson and fillers. JJ is having a breakout year.

Dalembert
Thomas
???
JJ
Snow

Get a good PG or even Okafer if you get a good pick:

Emeka
Dalembert
Thomas
JJ
Snow


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

JG says no, but the media obviously thinks this is going to happen.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I want the Sixers to stay as far away from Okafor as possible. That being said AI getting traded in the offseason will be a hard task because of his impending contract


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yes--to the Heat for Eddie Jones and a future 1st


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I'd trade him. If I got ______ <--(Kobe, Shaq, Tmac, KG, Duncan) in return.


----------



## jaimedun34 (Jun 19, 2003)

*CNNSI: Should the Sixers Trade Iverson?*

I am a huge Sixers fan, and I say yes to the trade. BUT, I saw we get rid of Ford, too, and get a real coach, say Doc Rivers? 

I'd like to get a young guard with alot of upside like Ben Gordon of UConn or Rashad McCants of UNC...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think ending this Iverson - Sixers marriage is in the best interest of both parties. Keeping Iverson around because he sells tickets is the worst idea I've heard, in Philadelphia if you win they'll come, if you show effort they'll come. The biggest proof of that is that there were still fans going to games during the awful years between Barkley and Iverson.

The problem with AI, is he got away with so much in his career that he really can't change now, at least not here. I'm hoping we can get some players who can play, and a few who have an upside. More than anything, I want the games to be exciting all the time again, because the past couple years (even though we were making the playoffs) seem like a job more than anything else.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> yes--to the Heat for Eddie Jones and a future 1st


Id be tempted to be a Heat fan then, only because of AI though.


----------

